# is this ok for a leo breeing rack??



## shane_DS (Sep 6, 2008)

Bambu Four Drawer Storage Unit at Wilkinson Plus

can anyone tell me is that ok for breeding leos in??


----------



## shane_DS (Sep 6, 2008)

*morning Bump:2thumb: please any one??*


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope leos can get out of them... tried and tested by myself!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

lol i been looking at them at my local wilki's!

well leo hatchlings wouldnt be able to get out would they? 

what if you just made them extra safe?

to shane_DS would you be putting adults or hatchlings in there?


----------



## leo-bob (Jul 1, 2007)

without modifications we have had leos aged 16 weeks escape. Anything over that age and its just too easy for them to get over the lips at the sides and back of the tubs.

We use them for anything up to 8 weeks now.

Im not sure how one could modify them to stop escapes, one idea could be plexiglass lids to each tub?

Dunno really, if you want it to house babies until you sell them there a good idea. As permanent housing not really suitable.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Even with hatchlings they are not safe! 
You have to provide hides in order for the leo to have a healthy mental well being. And even toilet roll tubes allow them enough height to grab on to the lips!


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

I would have said they were ok for hatchlings, while waiting to grow them on or selling. but yes any objects could be climbed on and they could them get to the top. Make sure the hides are in the middle. I have my small mice in something like that and if I put the water bowl and food bowl in the middle they can't get out!! lol


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

try the bigger size, i've used that and the walls are higher and more floor space. http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/0188879


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I think they are smaller than you expect.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Theres nothing wrong with the size... infact you could really keep adults in them if you really wanted.
Its just they are NOT designed for leos that love to explore and climb.

For anyone looking to get these for breeding i would not advise it...
I have tried these with hatchlings adults and subadults and everything but the subadult got out!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

mine must have been lazy :lol2:


----------



## shane_DS (Sep 6, 2008)

so does anyone know a breeding rack he for lees than 20 to house gecko's


----------



## shane_DS (Sep 6, 2008)

Buy 5 Drawer Slim Tower White. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .




or would this work


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

No probably not, their not designed to house reptiles.
If youve got a limit of £20 for housing then maybe you should rethink breeding.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

the cheapest option may be a bookshelf or similar from ebay and rubs.


----------



## leopardgeckocrazy (Oct 22, 2008)

I think they could escape, yeah they could


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

am i just being blonde or is it the mantid keeping coming out in me..

why not get some netting and secure this on top of the containers with elastic??? 

(imagine it like a plastic cup with some net on top with an elastic band around it..)

that would surely keep any babies in while allowing adequate ventilation.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

u can get some metal shelving stacks and put some lidded RUB;s with heatmatsand put them on the stavks


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> am i just being blonde or is it the mantid keeping coming out in me..
> 
> why not get some netting and secure this on top of the containers with elastic???
> 
> ...


makes sense to me... or if it needs to be more humid then why not make a lid and drill air holes?


----------

